# Precious little one?



## MummyJade

Hey Every one 

Hope all is well? I am ordering my pushchair this week and its from 
www.preciouslittleone.com just wondering if anyone has used them before and what they thought of the service and delivery etc??

Any help would be great thank you 
xx


----------



## lollylou1

i bought my pram from there, service and delivery and it was fine and i complicated it by having it delivered to a different address than billing address
i would recommend though cos it was the cheapest place i found mine from 
Lou
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I have heard good reviews , Ifound teh cheapest Graco cleo with carseat on there :) .
In the end i didnt buy it but there cheap and have good reviews . xx .


----------



## babezone

im getting mine from there cheapest ive found so hope its good lol x


----------



## MummyJade

mummymadness said:


> I have heard good reviews , Ifound teh cheapest Graco cleo with carseat on there :) .
> In the end i didnt buy it but there cheap and have good reviews . xx .

Thank you everyone, I am ordering the Graco Cleo! All for 350 with car seat base! 

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

I got my Graco travel system and travel cot from there (2 separate orders) and they were great...cheaper than anywhere else too x


----------



## tandt

IMPORTANT please read this before buying from precious little one. My fiancé recently purchased Jane EXO Group 1 child seat for our 6 month old baby boy. This was received with a very worrying fault &#8211; a section of the stitching on the harness was apart and we were unable to adjust the harness. I was very surprised that this would have gone through a final quality check process let alone even happened in the first place as this has to be one of the most critical parts of the car seat so I am left wondering how this would have stood up in the event of an accident. 
Anyway, the reviews for this particular product were still among the best so I contacted Precious little one to arrange a replacement. I explained that my life was on hold and we was unable to use the car as no car seat. I made my first phone call early on Thursday and told to send photos over of which I did clearly showing the damaged part. I was relieved to be told during the first phone call that I would have a response within two hours. It was then up to me to phone again after four hours to be told nothing had been done but an answer would be with me by the end of the day. I then had to phone again before they closed the office and no answer had been obtained and it was now a bank holiday so four days without an answer - I would like to add here that I have worked in retail for ten years and know how simple the process of picking up a phone and contacting the manufacturer to get an answer which in turn can then be relayed to the customer who is obviously a little concerned as this is not a toy with faulty stitching it is a car seat that my babies health relies on the quality of. 
Well the four days passed and I contacted precious little one to be told it is on the system and they are still waiting for an answer on something that is very clear cut, I explained again that I am unable to leave the house or use the car. I was told we would have a reply back in under two hours so I waited again. I then as usual had to contact precious little one to find out what was happening as I need to know when I will be mobile again and once again told no answer but will know by the end of the day as they are unable to contact the manufacturer to which I replied &#8216;have you not got phones in the office&#8217; and they just said &#8216;they are really busy at the moment&#8217;. I then again explained i am unable to use the car so I have decided I will send you your faulty product back for a refund and go to a local shop and buy a new one. They then explained that I will have to pay the postage fee and top get the address of the website leaving me a little annoyed but I went on the website and then luckily saw the refund policy which clearly states they will cover the collection fee. I then phoned once more to arrange this collection and they was very sarcastic and said that they had actually had a response from the manufacturer saying that my photos were not clear enough and would I send some new ones. I just said &#8216;please arrange collection&#8217;&#8217; and a refund.
I know this may not sound like that big an issue but as I said i have worked in retail for 10 years and this was a very poor and frustrating example fo customer service and one I could see dragging out for an indefinite amount of time due to a lack of effort from the customer service team.
I am not saying they are the worst around but I want5ed to share my bad experience and hope you do not receive the same if you purchase from them as I will be staying well clear.


----------



## mtemptress

i didnt have any issues at all with them ordered a car seat from them , but everyone is different, i would use them again no problems


----------



## PJ32

I ordered from them in January, then had a MMC so cancelled the delivery the day after the D&C. They couldn't have been more helpful and prompt. Great service!


----------



## Carrie121280

I have found their discount code a con. I ordered a monitor from this shop for September delivery and ordered some other bits to entitle me to the discount for 'liking' them on facebook. They then informed me over 6 weeks later that the monitor was not available until November. As I am due at the beginning of October this is no good to me. I believe that as this is their fault they should honour the discount code but they have refunded me £120 for the £130 monitor I purchased. 'Customer service' very rude and unhelpful. I would not purchase anything from them again.


----------



## AP

^ I'm assuming you joined and bumped this thread to rant about PLO?

Sadly, this is an issue with several nursery online stores, sometimes the products arent available from the manufacturer's warehouse until later dates.

However I have to say they were fantastic with me, I did use the discount code too and the buggy wasnt in stock. However it did come before the time they anticipated. So I can't fault it.


----------

